# ATO: Is your organisation contactable in an emergency?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









Is your organisation contactable in an emergency?


Keeping your ABN details current helps you during bushfire and storm season.




www.ato.gov.au






*Is your organisation contactable in an emergency?*










*28 October 2021*

There are many benefits to keeping your business contact details current, especially during bushfire and storm season. 

During emergencies or natural disasters, emergency services and government agencies use ABN details to identify businesses in affected areas that might need help or support. 

Keeping your ABN details up to date means you can receive important assistance, updates or opportunities such as grants. 

Don’t miss important information; update your ABN details such as:

authorised contacts 
your organisation's physical location (not your tax agent's address) 
postal address 
email address 
phone number. 
Update your details within 28 days of becoming aware of changes to stay current.

If your organisation is no longer operating, cancel your ABN so you're not contacted unnecessarily.

You can cancel your ABN online using myGovID. Your myGovID needs to be linked to your ABN using Relationship Authorisation Manager.

Changes you make to your ABN online take effect immediately.

The Registrar of the Australian Business Register regularly removes ceased businesses from the register.

For examples of how ABN details are used during a disaster or emergency, visit the Australian Business Register (ABR) website. 

*Next step:*

Log in to or set up your myGovIDExternal Link
*See also*: 

Update your ABN details External Link
Cancel your ABNExternal Link
ABR data in use


----------

